# Custom car audio as a career



## mattkim1337

Hello, I'm beginning to explore car audio as a career, and I'd like some feedback from anyone who's gone through something similar or has any insight that may be pertinent.

Here's my background: 

I started dabbling in car audio a few years back in college when I did a DIY headunit and door speaker replacement on my first car. Over time, my taste for better audio led me to install more components such as amps and subs. I was content with what I had, and my interest in car audio dwindled for the time being. I made it through college with a BS in Biochemistry, with the goal of ultimately becoming a doctor. However, it's been two years already out of college and I've had time to reflect and ponder what I want to do. Even though my chances of getting into medical school were highly competitive, I have lost my drive and interest in the field. During this long break, my passion for car audio has grown immensely and you could easily catch me working on my car for 14 hours a day without a complaint. Lately, with the help of DIYMA, I've expanded into more niche areas of car audio such as custom fiberglass/body filler work, tablet integration, interior upholstery (to make my installs look somewhat neat), and SQ (DSP, TA, EQ, and other tuning parameters). My background in science and critical thinking has, I hope, helped me grasp the technical aspects of audio. So far, I have managed to install a custom fabricated SQ system through heavy trial and error which incorporates everything I've learned on DIYMA and other resources. I'm by no means a master, but it's a great feeling to see my friends, family, and Uber passengers (side job at the moment) blown away by things like a centered stereo image or instrument separation in a car. This makes me excited to bring this experience to more people. Many people say the only reason they do car audio is for the end goal of enjoying their music, but for myself, the process of planning, buying, installing, crafting, troubleshooting, and tuning is equally as fulfilling. 

My dream career would be to work with a handful of skilled installers and complete fully custom audio systems that are both acoustically and visually appealing. I'd also like to innovate new ideas in car audio that can push the limitations of car audio. However, in the meantime, does anyone have any suggestions how I should get started in the car audio industry, and a possible pathway towards my "dream career"? Should I apply as an installer at Best Buy/Car Toys, or ask local car audio shops for entry level positions? 

There is a high end shop in my city (Portland, OR) called Musicar Northwest, who specializes in amazing custom installs and is exactly the type of work I aspire to do. I found out about them through an interview on Mark's YouTube channel CarAudioFabrication. Would it be wise to contact shops like this for a low-level position/apprenticeship without any real experience in the industry? I'm shying away from working at big box retail shops because it would likely be the same hu/amp/sub install over and over again. I want to do something creative and unique.

I'm currently 22 years old and willing to learn just about anything about car audio/custom fabrication. I can't see myself doing anything else. I know that I may sound overly idealistic, but I'm determined to get things started immediately. So any and all warning or advice from those that are more experienced is certainly welcome. 

Thank you, everyone.


----------



## WilliamS

There are a million words to say but if it were me and I had to start from the beginning I would start at a small shop over a chain store. 

The big box stores can teach you the basics of removal, install, basic wiring. I am not implying the next statement but personal experience both being a customer as well employee of a box store stereo install bay, they are not always the best at wiring, so thats a place I would not want to instill bad habits. Ive seen when I was an installer solder, heat shrink, and bundle everything nice and pretty, and seen them use crimp connects and have nightmare hiding behind the dash. Ive seen ground wires connected with a drilled hole, nicely ground to bare metal, and bolt with washer through the body then sprayed, and then Ive seen one literally just pulled a bolt up from the seat and actaully just smashed the wire between the seat rail and car, didnt even use the bolt. Again not saying bad against all of them but Ive seen both extremes.

A small mom and pop will have usually more pride, but again Ive seen rats nest installs as well. The advantage is the mom and pops will build custom enclosures, teach you how to carpet a box, some still do fiberglass, all lessons that will need to be learned to run a 5 star shop. Most of the clients will be 18 year olds looking for a couple 12's and a cheap amp, those are a dime a dozen but again if you know what you are doing a sub install can be done in less than an hour and move on.

Anywhere you can pick up knowledge, and learn right from wrong practice is all a positive.


----------



## SkizeR

I just opened my own shop doing specifically exactly what your title states. I started pretty much the exact same way as you (through this site). Just know that if this is the path you take, there is a solid chance that you will never be rich lol. I only did it because i'm ok with that, and its the only thing i can do that wont drive me insane after doing it for a year. On top of that, the industry as a whole is very unpredictable, so im not sure if you want to put your future in that position. Looking at your location though, try contacting Tom at Musicar NW and see if they have an entry level position open. You might have to work for free for a while, sort of as an apprentice. Thats just how it works and is what i did at a similar shop here in NY at your age (now 26 as of today :beerchug: ). I dont recommend trying to go for a basic shop or chain store. You wont really learn much of value unless you like doing remote starts and deck and 4's. If i had to pick any store to apprentice at, Musicar NW would probably be the one. Give it a shot


----------



## Holmz

Why not interview at that sort of shop and maybe also pursue the Dr work at the same time?

There could also be pseudo medical work that crosses the two in research.


----------



## mattkim1337

SkizeR said:


> I just opened my own shop doing specifically exactly what your title states. I started pretty much the exact same way as you (through this site). Just know that if this is the path you take, there is a solid chance that you will never be rich lol. I only did it because i'm ok with that, and its the only thing i can do that wont drive me insane after doing it for a year. On top of that, the industry as a whole is very unpredictable, so im not sure if you want to put your future in that position. Looking at your location though, try contacting Tom at Musicar NW and see if they have an entry level position open. You might have to work for free for a while, sort of as an apprentice. Thats just how it works and is what i did at a similar shop here in NY at your age (now 26 as of today :beerchug: ). I dont recommend trying to go for a basic shop or chain store. You wont really learn much of value unless you like doing remote starts and deck and 4's. If i had to pick any store to apprentice at, Musicar NW would probably be the one. Give it a shot


First off, Happy Birthday! I've seen you all over DIYMA helping people out and I have personally learned a lot from your contributions. Your tuning video with REW is actually my first exposure to tuning, and I had great results from it, so I'm grateful for that. As long as I can make a decent living I'll be content (I would spend a large part of my income on car audio regardless of what job I have LOL). I'll definitely give MusicarNW a shot. It's inspiring to see that you just opened a new shop also. Best regards!

Matt.


----------



## SkizeR

mattkim1337 said:


> First off, Happy Birthday! I've seen you all over DIYMA helping people out and I have personally learned a lot from your contributions. Your tuning video with REW is actually my first exposure to tuning, and I had great results from it, so I'm grateful for that. As long as I can make a decent living I'll be content (I would spend a large part of my income on car audio regardless of what job I have LOL). I'll definitely give MusicarNW a shot. It's inspiring to see that you just opened a new shop also. Best regards!
> 
> Matt.


Go in and say "hey, i have a passion, I'm willing to learn and absorb information like a damn sea sponge". Dont get your hopes up, but it doesnt hurt to try

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## disconnected

The car audio industry is dying. Major distributors are backing out. In 15 years, it will go by the wayside like Blockbuster video and telephone operators. Today's average installer does very little custom work. They are stuck working 6 days a week installing radios, dash kits, a step above OEM quality speakers, remote starts, and backup cameras. The average income is roughly $15 per hour. Do you like working in $5-$10k cars? Enjoy vacuuming years old filth from under seats, scraping knuckles and contorting yourself in a crusty old trunk?


----------



## DavidRam

SkizeR said:


> I just opened my own shop doing specifically exactly what your title states. I started pretty much the exact same way as you (through this site). Just know that if this is the path you take, there is a solid chance that you will never be rich lol. I only did it because i'm ok with that, and its the only thing i can do that wont drive me insane after doing it for a year. On top of that, the industry as a whole is very unpredictable, so im not sure if you want to put your future in that position. Looking at your location though, try contacting Tom at Musicar NW and see if they have an entry level position open. You might have to work for free for a while, sort of as an apprentice. Thats just how it works and is what i did at a similar shop here in NY at your age (now 26 as of today :beerchug: ). I dont recommend trying to go for a basic shop or chain store. You wont really learn much of value unless you like doing remote starts and deck and 4's. If i had to pick any store to apprentice at, Musicar NW would probably be the one. Give it a shot



Imho, a wise career choice is not (should not be) about getting rich. There is sooooo much more joy to be had in doing something that you love for a living, even if it isn't extremely lucrative. 
Too many people put money as at their top goal, and spend their lives utterly miserable...
Of course money is a necessity, but a life focused primarily on the pursuit of it, can be an incredibly joy-less existence. 

I applaud your career/business choice!


----------



## SkizeR

DavidRam said:


> Too many people put money as at their top goal, and spend their lives utterly miserable...


Which is exactly why I do what I do. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainstar

My suggestion is not to work at any small time ho hum/below average shop.
These places have not learned to do it better/closer to correct and some of their wrongs will rub off on you.

I understand the you have to start somewhere and a lot of basics could be useful but those same basics can be learned on youtube or here on diyma rather than a not famous place which may only take on an apprentice with experience.

Mastery is up to you and how far you want to push your own internal volume knob of self motivation, pursue goals every day or week. My philosophy is everyone does it their own way and there still is not a Right way to to things but there are better ways and it takes years to achieve it, do it proper show your precision workmanship. And possibly by then you will be half as good as Skizer [LOL].

Car audio Fabrication, Car audio Installing, Car audio Tuning, Self Marketing is an art form and the best kind of advertisement is to show your work
online.

You will know the material when you can teach it to someone else, and hopefully not teach regurgitated lies. I would assume in America there are less shops than I have fingers where its worth throwing my car into. I live by two of these shops and still did not choose them to get it done right. Even the greatest shops in the world greatest installers and greatest tuners are still learning. They never stop.

Goodluck and god speed.


----------



## mattkim1337

Great advice guys! I think I have a handle on the basics (or else my personal system wouldn't run properly lol). Nevertheless, I know there's so much more to learn from an actual car audio environment. We'll see where things go.


----------



## Elektra

DavidRam said:


> Imho, a wise career choice is not (should not be) about getting rich. There is sooooo much more joy to be had in doing something that you love for a living, even if it isn't extremely lucrative.
> 
> Too many people put money as at their top goal, and spend their lives utterly miserable...
> 
> Of course money is a necessity, but a life focused primarily on the pursuit of it, can be an incredibly joy-less existence.
> 
> 
> 
> I applaud your career/business choice!





Depends if your a single guy or a family guy...


----------



## SkizeR

Elektra said:


> Depends if your a single guy or a family guy...


Exactly what I was getting at. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elektra

SkizeR said:


> Exactly what I was getting at.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk




Yeah life is expensive - if you have a talent and the gift of the gab and willing to diversify it’s possible to make good money out of audio

I know a guy here - sells Dynaudio home gear but sells everything from cellphones to TVs to $100k speakers - makes cash not because he moves his speakers but because he knows how to sell - he is the biggest independent Samsung dealer in the country and works from his house - 3 garages filled with Dynaudio speakers to Samsung products 

Rent is nothing and has 4 people working for him... 

That’s how you make money... and still do what you love...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SQ Audi

Hell, I would look into studying up for the MECP program, while not very cheap, you can self study through books and if you feel ready to take the exam, go for it. Worst thing you can do is fail. At least you tried. If you can get that certification, you are much more marketable to retail shops than just coming off the street and claiming you can install. You have a bachelor's, that helps, shows that you are willing to learn, but that MECP can also earn you some kudo's to a hiring agent.


----------



## mattkim1337

SQ Audi said:


> Hell, I would look into studying up for the MECP program, while not very cheap, you can self study through books and if you feel ready to take the exam, go for it. Worst thing you can do is fail. At least you tried. If you can get that certification, you are much more marketable to retail shops than just coming off the street and claiming you can install. You have a bachelor's, that helps, shows that you are willing to learn, but that MECP can also earn you some kudo's to a hiring agent.


I'll look into it. Thanks.


----------



## PPI_GUY

OP, please don't limit the scope of what you want your future to be, to car audio installs only. Think broader. Learn about marine sound and home audio as well. Address what most consider niche markets by offering services that no one else does. 

Locally, one of my town's best known car audio shop actually does more installs on houseboats and pleasure craft than in vehicles with wheels. These aren't just a headunit, 6x9's and a small sub either. These are complicated, high dollar systems that anyone would be proud to own. 

You may also need to do basic, boring stuff to pay the bills. Window tinting, remote starters and even the occasional alarm. Not glamorous but, might keep the wolves away. 

Good luck and don't let anyone put you off chasing your dream!


----------



## Angrywhopper

Short answer: Yeah I wouldn't. 
That being said, there is no rule where you HAVE to decide what you're going to do the rest of your life now. Go work it for 1-2 years. If you still have the same passion, do it if not move on. I can tell you're not looking to "get rich", but you're young and as you get older you start realizing the NEED of making a decent income.


----------



## mattkim1337

PPI_GUY said:


> OP, please don't limit the scope of what you want your future to be, to car audio installs only. Think broader. Learn about marine sound and home audio as well. Address what most consider niche markets by offering services that no one else does.
> 
> Locally, one of my town's best known car audio shop actually does more installs on houseboats and pleasure craft than in vehicles with wheels. These aren't just a headunit, 6x9's and a small sub either. These are complicated, high dollar systems that anyone would be proud to own.
> 
> You may also need to do basic, boring stuff to pay the bills. Window tinting, remote starters and even the occasional alarm. Not glamorous but, might keep the wolves away.
> 
> Good luck and don't let anyone put you off chasing your dream!


That's a great point. I'm considering skills like tinting, vinyl wrapping, interior upholstery (leather seats etc) as well. That's why I specified 'custom' in the thread title since I want to eventually grow into other service areas.


----------



## PPI_GUY

mattkim1337 said:


> That's a great point. I'm considering skills like tinting, vinyl wrapping, interior upholstery (leather seats etc) as well. That's why I specified 'custom' in the thread title since I want to eventually grow into other service areas.


Hydro-dipping, powder coating and anodizing are worthy of consideration as well. Anything that sets yourself apart from the rest of the field. Again, good luck!


----------



## SkizeR

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...arting-job-audio-shop-need-some-pointers.html


----------



## Elektra

Angrywhopper said:


> Short answer: Yeah I wouldn't.
> 
> That being said, there is no rule where you HAVE to decide what you're going to do the rest of your life now. Go work it for 1-2 years. If you still have the same passion, do it if not move on. I can tell you're not looking to "get rich", but you're young and as you get older you start realizing the NEED of making a decent income.




Exactly - love for a job doesn’t always pay the bills and in life that’s a huge part of your existence and becomes more important when you start having kids 

My kids cost me a fortune....

My advice would be go to school get a worthy qualification and get a good job - earn money and build cars in your spare time 

You don’t want to be 40 and realizing that you can’t retire and you can’t manage your bills and your too old to consider going back to school




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattkim1337

Elektra said:


> Exactly - love for a job doesn’t always pay the bills and in life that’s a huge part of your existence and becomes more important when you start having kids
> 
> My kids cost me a fortune....
> 
> My advice would be go to school get a worthy qualification and get a good job - earn money and build cars in your spare time
> 
> You don’t want to be 40 and realizing that you can’t retire and you can’t manage your bills and your too old to consider going back to school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I understand your concerns, but there are obviously car audio store owners out there that can support their families just fine. It almost as if you're equating car audio to flipping burgers or something. There are people that have succeeding doing this, so it's certainly not impossible. I'm asking a shop tomorrow for an opportunity, so we'll see how things go.


----------



## Elektra

mattkim1337 said:


> I understand your concerns, but there are obviously car audio store owners out there that can support their families just fine. It almost as if you're equating car audio to flipping burgers or something. There are people that have succeeding doing this, so it's certainly not impossible. I'm asking a shop tomorrow for an opportunity, so we'll see how things go.




Look.. 

Over here if there are 1000 installers all over the country I can tell you for certain only 50 have proper shops 

Out of the 50 only 10 are worth even going to... 

This industry is a really tough industry - it’s so money conscious - I mean you can quote a customer $1000 to do an install and the guy working from his garage will do it for $500 - you may do a better job ...

But $500 is $500... 90% of the people out there don’t care if the job is great or not so long as it works..

Then there is the way things are going in the car industry... how many new cars can actually have a aftermarket system installed in them? Fewer by the year...

A lot of cars even the entry cars come with motorplans warranties etc and the guys are scared to lose there warranty if they mess with the electronics of the car..

The actual market for car audio is actually pretty small and if you factor the amount of installers and known good installers your really in a tough business.... 

Most installers that are good have a “cult” following and those guys will never lose there clients because there clients become friends - it’s a very buddy buddy industry... 

Think about it... 

How long would it take in your industry to firstly become known and secondly make a reasonable income that’s constant not one month good next 2 months bad...

In that time you can go to college or university get a diploma or degree and earn $50k+ a year almost immediately 

How long will it take for you to earn $50k+ a year consistently? 

Also a shop can cost money to open - stock costs money - this is why 95% of installers just keep working for someone and don’t open up shops because it’s just too risky and expensive... 

And why is it important to make money? 

Well because you need a roof over your head in a safe area and you need to buy a reliable car and you need to provide for your eventual family and give your future kids the best start in life by providing them with the best education you can afford to ensure they become professionals one day so that the circle of life continues...

But that would be my advice to my kids one day... take it or leave it...

Just remember the one thing nobody will ever be able to take away from you is an education without it your on your own... 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainstar

mattkim1337 said:


> I understand your concerns, but there are obviously car audio store owners out there that can support their families just fine. It almost as if you're equating car audio to flipping burgers or something. There are people that have succeeding doing this, so it's certainly not impossible. I'm asking a shop tomorrow for an opportunity, so we'll see how things go.


I started a Business out of my Garage before selling high end computers/server/networking stuff as well as doing the Break/Fix lower jobs, these were the majority of my customers. 

Usually there are two kinds of car audio business one that Serves High end(expect 6months - 1 year waiting period) they are Booked! or your general bad audio place who cater to only low end (which may be most shops) and they are never booked longer than 2 weeks.


I can only name a Few I know of for high end, Simplicity in Sound, Sound innovations, JT audio & accessories, Audio Intensity, Apicella Audio Sound.

The first Four I named are in CA since that is where I live. But for low end in CA HUNDREDS OF PLACES.

The low end shops usually get a steady amount of customers and less "big $$$" projects 

You might end up Catering to one or the other or both perhaps. Getting your name and reputation is not easy.

in terms of which shops makes more money i have no idea.


----------



## mattkim1337

Elektra said:


> Look..
> 
> Over here if there are 1000 installers all over the country I can tell you for certain only 50 have proper shops
> 
> Out of the 50 only 10 are worth even going to...
> 
> This industry is a really tough industry - it’s so money conscious - I mean you can quote a customer $1000 to do an install and the guy working from his garage will do it for $500 - you may do a better job ...
> 
> But $500 is $500... 90% of the people out there don’t care if the job is great or not so long as it works..
> 
> Then there is the way things are going in the car industry... how many new cars can actually have a aftermarket system installed in them? Fewer by the year...
> 
> A lot of cars even the entry cars come with motorplans warranties etc and the guys are scared to lose there warranty if they mess with the electronics of the car..
> 
> The actual market for car audio is actually pretty small and if you factor the amount of installers and known good installers your really in a tough business....
> 
> Most installers that are good have a “cult” following and those guys will never lose there clients because there clients become friends - it’s a very buddy buddy industry...
> 
> Think about it...
> 
> How long would it take in your industry to firstly become known and secondly make a reasonable income that’s constant not one month good next 2 months bad...
> 
> In that time you can go to college or university get a diploma or degree and earn $50k+ a year almost immediately
> 
> How long will it take for you to earn $50k+ a year consistently?
> 
> Also a shop can cost money to open - stock costs money - this is why 95% of installers just keep working for someone and don’t open up shops because it’s just too risky and expensive...
> 
> And why is it important to make money?
> 
> Well because you need a roof over your head in a safe area and you need to buy a reliable car and you need to provide for your eventual family and give your future kids the best start in life by providing them with the best education you can afford to ensure they become professionals one day so that the circle of life continues...
> 
> But that would be my advice to my kids one day... take it or leave it...
> 
> Just remember the one thing nobody will ever be able to take away from you is an education without it your on your own...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I already have a bachelors, so I do have a field that I can fall back on if things really go south. However, I've already spent the past 2 years miserably chasing a career that I slowly lost motivation for. I'll have an idea whether this industry is a right fit long before I assume heavier financial responsibilities (marriage, kids, mortgage). I appreciate that you spent the time to give me this advice, but I'm going to this my best shot. I just love it too much not to. 

Keep the comments coming guys, more info the better!


----------



## mattkim1337

Rainstar said:


> I started a Business out of my Garage before selling high end computers/server/networking stuff as well as doing the Break/Fix lower jobs, these were the majority of my customers.
> 
> Usually there are two kinds of car audio business one that Serves High end(expect 6months - 1 year waiting period) they are Booked! or your general bad audio place who cater to only low end (which may be most shops) and they are never booked longer than 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> I can only name a Few I know of for high end, Simplicity in Sound, Sound innovations, JT audio & accessories, Audio Intensity, Apicella Audio Sound.
> 
> The first Four I named are in CA since that is where I live. But for low end in CA HUNDREDS OF PLACES.
> 
> The low end shops usually get a steady amount of customers and less "big $$$" projects
> 
> You might end up Catering to one or the other or both perhaps. Getting your name and reputation is not easy.
> 
> in terms of which shops makes more money i have no idea.


I'm heavily leaning towards the higher end shops that focus on custom fabrication, attention to detail, and sweet installs lol. I feel like those types of environments have a much higher ceiling for growth, and it just seems like so much more fun.


----------



## Elektra

mattkim1337 said:


> I already have a bachelors, so I do have a field that I can fall back on if things really go south. However, I've already spent the past 2 years miserably chasing a career that I slowly lost motivation for. I'll have an idea whether this industry is a right fit long before I assume heavier financial responsibilities (marriage, kids, mortgage). I appreciate that you spent the time to give me this advice, but I'm going to this my best shot. I just love it too much not to.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the comments coming guys, more info the better!




Dude - your 22 years old! 

What career have you chased? So you studied for 2 years and worked for 2 years? 

What sort of Bachelors do you have that took you 2 years? 

Any rate your life your decision if you want to install car audio go for it.. 

What does a car audio installer earn working for a company? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidRam

mattkim1337 said:


> I already have a bachelors, so I do have a field that I can fall back on if things really go south. However, I've already spent the past 2 years miserably chasing a career that I slowly lost motivation for. I'll have an idea whether this industry is a right fit long before I assume heavier financial responsibilities (marriage, kids, mortgage). I appreciate that you spent the time to give me this advice, but I'm going to this my best shot. I just love it too much not to.
> 
> Keep the comments coming guys, more info the better!


Personally, I would rather pursue a dream and fail, then to take the secure, boring path and always wonder "what if?".

A couple thoughts:

Diversifying can be a really good idea to help be prepared for declines in one service or the other... Audio, interior upholstery, vinyl wraps, window tint, etc. Even car detailing services. Oh, don't forget retail! You can have a small brick and mortar AND web based store to sell your lines and products. 

One of the most important things to understand and use as a small business owner (in almost any industry) now-a-days, is how to market online: Adwords, SEO, Social Media, etc..


----------



## mattkim1337

Elektra said:


> Dude - your 22 years old!
> 
> What career have you chased? So you studied for 2 years and worked for 2 years?
> 
> What sort of Bachelors do you have that took you 2 years?
> 
> Any rate your life your decision if you want to install car audio go for it..
> 
> What does a car audio installer earn working for a company?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was right at the age cutoff for my grade level, so I'm relatively young. I also passed college credit exams in High School for certain basic courses like Chemistry, Physics, Biology, English, Calculus, etc. By the time I entered college I had a year and a half worth of credit so I dove right into the upper level courses. I took on the maximum amount of credits I could every term and graduated when I was 20. For the past 2 years I was preparing my apps for medical school and working at hospitals, volunteering, and shadowing doctors. Spending all that time in the field has made me realize that I would be absolutely miserable doing it for the rest of my life. The admissions committee at med schools want you to have significant exposure to clinical medicine for good reason. I know what I would be getting into, and don't want any part in it anymore. There was immense pressure from my family to pursue medicine, but for reasons like socioeconomic status and money. There are also some ethical qualms that I've discovered about the medical system that are huge deterrents, but I won't get into them here.

Anyways, I have a vision set out in car audio/custom fabrication and I'm willing to do basically anything to achieve it. This may be a hobby for most of us, but it's grown into something a bit more important for me. I just stopped working at a job that I hate, where I just went through the motions and thought about car audio the whole time anyways LOL. I'm done going through the motions in life. I believe in myself, so I'll go out there and try.


----------



## Elektra

mattkim1337 said:


> I was right at the age cutoff for my grade level, so I'm relatively young. I also passed college credit exams in High School for certain basic courses like Chemistry, Physics, Biology, English, Calculus, etc. By the time I entered college I had a year and a half worth of credit so I dove right into the upper level courses. I took on the maximum amount of credits I could every term and graduated when I was 20. For the past 2 years I was preparing my apps for medical school and working at hospitals, volunteering, and shadowing doctors. Spending all that time in the field has made me realize that I would be absolutely miserable doing it for the rest of my life. The admissions committee at med schools want you to have significant exposure to clinical medicine for good reason. I know what I would be getting into, and don't want any part in it anymore. There was immense pressure from my family to pursue medicine, but for reasons like socioeconomic status and money. There are also some ethical qualms that I've discovered about the medical system that are huge deterrents, but I won't get into them here.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, I have a vision set out in car audio/custom fabrication and I'm willing to do basically anything to achieve it. This may be a hobby for most of us, but it's grown into something a bit more important for me. I just stopped working at a job that I hate, where I just went through the motions and thought about car audio the whole time anyways LOL. I'm done going through the motions in life. I believe in myself, so I'll go out there and try.




Med school would have sorted you out for life....

I have a doctor friend at the age of 32 earns nearly $500k a year... and he is just a normal non specialized doctor..






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SnakeOil

I’ve installed HTs for 20 years. 
It really depends on the area. I didn’t start making good money until I moved to Vegas. 
But the owners make the real money. Even then, they are not getting rich.


----------



## DavidRam

Elektra said:


> Med school would have sorted you out for life....
> 
> I have a doctor friend at the age of 32 earns nearly $500k a year... and he is just a normal non specialized doctor..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not everything is about money... Everything you keep referencing is income levels. There is more to life and enjoying a career than just the money.


----------



## Elektra

DavidRam said:


> Not everything is about money... Everything you keep referencing is income levels. There is more to life and enjoying a career than just the money.




Tell that to bank when you need a loan or they want to foreclose on your house...

Only fools think like that...

Nobody says you can’t love your job and earn a proper income... 

But from my experience only people with proper degrees make money and a small percentage of people make it without a education...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rayray881

Lot of people here living for that dollar! Success means different things to different people. I’d rather do what I enjoy on my own terms than to slave for others while being told what to do regardless of your own moral and ethical standards. OP, do what you love NOW, tomorrow is never guaranteed. Your “love” may change down the road, and that’s okay. Follow your intuition, not others’ opinions. Btw, love how Elektra deflected your entire comment, lol.


----------



## DavidRam

Elektra said:


> Tell that to bank when you need a loan or they want to foreclose on your house...
> 
> Only fools think like that...
> 
> Nobody says you can’t love your job and earn a proper income...
> 
> But from my experience only people with proper degrees make money and a small percentage of people make it without a education...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shall I start naming how many very successful people do NOT have degrees? Not to mention all of those who got a degree in a field they are no longer interested in and/or are unable to find work in. Spending years in school and racking up a bunch of debt is not for everyone. However, the OP already stated they have a degree, so that is a moot point in this thread...

Actually, the real fool is someone who has to get a loan for everything... 

I never said money isn't a necessity, and making enough to live comfortably isn't very important. Of course it is! I never said that you can't love your job and make a lot of money doing it. Of course you can!

My point is that placing income as the top decisive factor in a career choice is often not going to lead to happiness, but this point is clearly lost on you...

Did you choose to live and work in South Africa because of a great income opportunity?


----------



## Rainstar

OP is trying to start into custom audio as a career, we are going off that path.

There are hundreds of ways to do something, and few ways do it right.

Money to start such a venture is important to have for the OP.

How much money he will make vs doing something else does not need to be debated about.

Short term Custom car audio is what he is striving for, please don't shoot his dreams by diverging into what other professions he should do instead.

I know a gal who loves her job, the pay is not great, she travels a lot, has one Kid and hubby takes care of it. but she gets to save animals, clean up the environment, non profit better the world kind of job. Right now she is spending a lot of time in Africa helping the poor. And the laughter and Smile she exhibits as I have a conversation with her I have not seen in anyone in years. 

I would tell you to pursue happiness and not money.


----------



## SnakeOil

Never think for only today. Also plan for the future. 
Set yourself up so you are not still breaking your back when you are 50.


----------



## Elektra

DavidRam said:


> Shall I start naming how many very successful people do NOT have degrees? Not to mention all of those who got a degree in a field they are no longer interested in and/or are unable to find work in. Spending years in school and racking up a bunch of debt is not for everyone. However, the OP already stated they have a degree, so that is a moot point in this thread...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the real fool is someone who has to get a loan for everything...
> 
> 
> 
> I never said money isn't a necessity, and making enough to live comfortably isn't very important. Of course it is! I never said that you can't love your job and make a lot of money doing it. Of course you can!
> 
> 
> 
> My point is that placing income as the top decisive factor in a career choice is often not going to lead to happiness, but this point is clearly lost on you...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you choose to live and work in South Africa because of a great income opportunity?




Statistically I am correct... 

Not saying uneducated people can’t make money - many do... 

There a very few people that do...

95% of people wake in the morning and say I don’t like my job but carry on working 

4% wake and say I want to start a business but don’t and carry on working 

1% wake and say I am going to open my own business and actually do it ... 

Out of that 1% only a fraction succeed... 

Happiness is subjective - some say if you have to work 40hours a week and get paid $20 an hour isn’t worth getting out of bed... but they love the job...

Some say the work 40hours a week and get paid $200 a hour and totally hate the job - but it pays for life...

We only have so many years to make it and provide for your old age - in that time you have kids , home loans credit cards , school fees , medical insurance etc etc..

When your 65 you want to relax do things at your own pace not worrying about debt or how things are expensive...

I didn’t choose to live in SA - I was born here... I earn ok - if I was more enlightened at 16 I probably would have chosen something else that earned more...

We all chose professions that sounded cool and looked interesting - but the reality is the coolness factor and the interesting factor dissipates over time - the only time you get excited is when you get an increase or a bonus... 

Me personally if I had the choice and the insight to choose a profession that earned 2 or 3 times more - I would have done it.... 

At 40 2 kids and normal expenses - I cannot risk changing my life - my priorities are my family and there wellbeing I cannot risk that... 

So I am making the most of what I have become good at and diversifying my business to do better at the bank...

People who are single and young sometimes choose the easy way out of life...

My 2 brothers one older one younger don’t earn enough to support themselves because they are neither educated after school or inclined in business 

If I look at them - equal education equal opportunities - I am in a better position in life - because I decided to study further.... 

If the OP wants to start a car audio business then he needs to do it and not end up installing alarms at 40 for a boss that pays him $20 an hour... 

Because at that rate he will be working till he dies... and that’s not life imho 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SQ Audi

mattkim1337 said:


> For the past 2 years I was preparing my apps for medical school and working at hospitals, volunteering, and shadowing doctors. Spending all that time in the field has made me realize that I would be absolutely miserable doing it for the rest of my life.
> 
> Anyways, I have a vision set out in car audio/custom fabrication and I'm willing to do basically anything to achieve it. This may be a hobby for most of us, but it's grown into something a bit more important for me. I just stopped working at a job that I hate, where I just went through the motions and thought about car audio the whole time anyways LOL. I'm done going through the motions in life. I believe in myself, so I'll go out there and try.


I was thinking about this, and if I had the grades to go back through Medical school, I would in a heart beat. And I am 30 years older than you are. What area of medicine were you looking into. I know that podiatry wouldn't excite me but something like specialized surgery would be great. I am a former trauma hound paramedic, and I was seriously looking into becoming an ER Doc..but my grades weren't enough to go into that. I then went a different way. Point I am trying to make is this.

You are still very young, and if you want to go to Medical school, there is always time. As someone earlier said, I would rather go for something I have a passion for and fail, then do what I knew I would be bored at doing for my life, I would choose the former every single time. 

How do you feel about relocation?


----------



## quickaudi07

SkizeR said:


> Which is exactly why I do what I do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


Yes and I have to agree you a damn fine job at it, at the same time! 
As Nick stated, you might not become Bill Gates, but you will love what you are you doing, 

You need to be good at it, have a good location, your name has to stand out from other shops, and pricing is important. Some look for good value for their money, some look for good quality and dont care how much they pay, they just want it done.

Either way,, good luck to you OP and Nick...


----------



## SkizeR

Matt and I have been chatting. I've seen some of his install pics. He is at a level much further than I was at when I made the thread I posted earlier. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DPGstereo

I'm going to tell you what your father would/should tell you.
None of that feel good "do what makes you happy" ...
I'll never forget what a dying old man once told me "son, you don't want to end up being old and poor". He was living out his last years in a nursing home...very sad situation.

The internet has all but killed the success of high-end car audio shop..few exceptions in highly populated areas. I've seem most, once very successful, highly skilled shops, struggle, try to adapt and finally go out of business. Sad.
Profit from sale of product is gone, due to competitive pricing on internet.
So your profit is labor for install. Can you charge enough to maintain a business and live?
Pay employees?
Building rent/payment is usually the least expensive factor.
Utilities: electricity, water/sewer, garbage, phone, internet.
Taxes: property taxes can easily exceed $20k per year, income tax on the money you do make.
Insurance: for building and liability, plus workmen's comp for employees (more than you'd think).
Health insurance for yourself and employees.
Advertising
Upkeep on building.
Training employees, then re-training after they leave you for better opportunity.


Plus the dying interest in car audio. New generation with different ideas of how to listen to music. Currently, it's the older guys that remember the high-end shops, when they couldn't afford...but now can, that spend the money on huge custom installs. Average young person can't drop $10k-$20k on a system. And you can't keep the doors open with the $1,500 jobs.

Then the issue with new vehicle integration with factor head unit. Going forward, removing may not be an option.

The big thing is..all it will take is for "one" of the big three auto maker to sit down with..basically any one of you installers on this site. Design a system that really sounds good. I know you've all thought about it..how, with a blank slate, a nice system could be implemented for very little more cost to a vehicle. Plus the price tag that could be added to a vehicle for a true factory/custom system. Once on manufacture did it, they would all quickly follow suit. Like the current horse power race. Are you serious...you can buy a "stock" car with over 800HP.

So I hate to say it, because I'm a fan, but the future for high-end car audio shops are a fading...and I don't see what can keep that from continuing.


If you want to be a one-man operation, keep over-head to a minimum...I suppose one could. If everything works out and you do create a "cult" like following, you can make a living. I know a few of those guys, great guys..but any over 40 years old are looking for something different to do. It is hard manual work. Very little time is spent tweaking a system.

And don't think I'll build it up and sell the business. A business is only worth what a bank will loan money on..that is 80% of the appraised value of the building only. Plus you have to prove it will cash flow.

Trust me..keep it as a hobby. Stay in school for something you do want to do. A Bachelor degree is a long ways away from being a doctor...meaning if you don't think the medical field is for you, pick something else. But keep car audio as a hobby. Best of luck!


.


----------



## mattkim1337

DPGstereo said:


> I'm going to tell you what your father would/should tell you.


It's funny because my both my father and uncle tell me the exact opposite. They are both independent business owners that started from scratch in today's economy and are doing great. 



DPGstereo said:


> Plus the dying interest in car audio. New generation with different ideas of how to listen to music.


I do Uber driving on the side, and from my experience of 2000+ rides, the younger generation riders are MUCH more enthusiastic about music in the car and ask me about my system quite often. 



DPGstereo said:


> Then the issue with new vehicle integration with factor head unit. Going forward, removing may not be an option.


The shop I'm applying for specializes in this sort of thing, so hopefully, I can learn.



DPGstereo said:


> If you want to be a one-man operation, keep over-head to a minimum...I suppose one could. If everything works out and you do create a "cult" like following, you can make a living. I know a few of those guys, great guys..but any over 40 years old are looking for something different to do. It is hard manual work. Very little time is spent tweaking a system.


I wouldn't mind doing that


----------



## mattkim1337

To everyone trying to dissuade me from car audio due to how much money I will supposedly make: Many commenters and myself have already touched on it repeatedly that it wouldn't be a deterrent. Would appreciate if future comments were related to how I can progress in the field. Thanks.


----------



## Holmz

DPGstereo said:


> I'm going to tell you what your father would/should tell you.
> None of that feel good "do what makes you happy" ...
> ...


I agree.

It would be wiser to become a doctor and then have a fall back plan to, should a career change to car audio becomes unsatisfying.

There is a reason why doctors make more money than audio installers. Basically society values health and extending life, as well as reasrech in those areas.
Car audio installers are only valued by people who are healthy and have basic needs met. If one is ill then health matters more than a car stereos... and one does not need to wait for customers, they seek out doctors.

Pointing out examples of people that were not formally educated does not change that knowledge is generally good to acquire. Whether one does that formally or on their own only matters in that formal education is an easy way to conform to a standard.

It is good to have dreams, but realistically the question becomes how to achieve them?
I imagine that earning doctor money would allow for capital to set up a shop more quickly than working in a shop as an apprentice.


----------



## SnakeOil

It’s a dying business. Find a long lasting career that’s not going away. 
Get more education. Would you rather install $10,000 setups once a year or get your own $10,000 setup?


----------



## Elektra

DPGstereo said:


> I'm going to tell you what your father would/should tell you.
> 
> None of that feel good "do what makes you happy" ...
> 
> I'll never forget what a dying old man once told me "son, you don't want to end up being old and poor". He was living out his last years in a nursing home...very sad situation.
> 
> 
> 
> The internet has all but killed the success of high-end car audio shop..few exceptions in highly populated areas. I've seem most, once very successful, highly skilled shops, struggle, try to adapt and finally go out of business. Sad.
> 
> Profit from sale of product is gone, due to competitive pricing on internet.
> 
> So your profit is labor for install. Can you charge enough to maintain a business and live?
> 
> Pay employees?
> 
> Building rent/payment is usually the least expensive factor.
> 
> Utilities: electricity, water/sewer, garbage, phone, internet.
> 
> Taxes: property taxes can easily exceed $20k per year, income tax on the money you do make.
> 
> Insurance: for building and liability, plus workmen's comp for employees (more than you'd think).
> 
> Health insurance for yourself and employees.
> 
> Advertising
> 
> Upkeep on building.
> 
> Training employees, then re-training after they leave you for better opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus the dying interest in car audio. New generation with different ideas of how to listen to music. Currently, it's the older guys that remember the high-end shops, when they couldn't afford...but now can, that spend the money on huge custom installs. Average young person can't drop $10k-$20k on a system. And you can't keep the doors open with the $1,500 jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> Then the issue with new vehicle integration with factor head unit. Going forward, removing may not be an option.
> 
> 
> 
> The big thing is..all it will take is for "one" of the big three auto maker to sit down with..basically any one of you installers on this site. Design a system that really sounds good. I know you've all thought about it..how, with a blank slate, a nice system could be implemented for very little more cost to a vehicle. Plus the price tag that could be added to a vehicle for a true factory/custom system. Once on manufacture did it, they would all quickly follow suit. Like the current horse power race. Are you serious...you can buy a "stock" car with over 800HP.
> 
> 
> 
> So I hate to say it, because I'm a fan, but the future for high-end car audio shops are a fading...and I don't see what can keep that from continuing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to be a one-man operation, keep over-head to a minimum...I suppose one could. If everything works out and you do create a "cult" like following, you can make a living. I know a few of those guys, great guys..but any over 40 years old are looking for something different to do. It is hard manual work. Very little time is spent tweaking a system.
> 
> 
> 
> And don't think I'll build it up and sell the business. A business is only worth what a bank will loan money on..that is 80% of the appraised value of the building only. Plus you have to prove it will cash flow.
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me..keep it as a hobby. Stay in school for something you do want to do. A Bachelor degree is a long ways away from being a doctor...meaning if you don't think the medical field is for you, pick something else. But keep car audio as a hobby. Best of luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




Exactly what I said....

Car audio in the early 2000’s was very different to today - back then only $50k+ cars had systems that could not be removed and there were plenty cars to work on 

Today even a $20k car has no dash to work with and now they come with motorplans or service plans so guys are reluctant to work on the car till that expires..

Today more and more cars come with audio systems that become more and more integrated into the running of the car so it’s not just a radio anymore - it controls the alarm and AC and onboard computer - the manufacturers are desperately trying to avoid people like you to work on there cars as they feel if you want a better system order one with car..

The MOST system coming out in the latest cars are becoming too advanced for the aftermarket to buy into - car audio is a niche hobby - doesn’t warrant a company spending millions to satisfy a relatively niche market...

Today in a $50k+ car nobody will dare to mess with the audio and if they do it’s OEM replacement stuff - plug n play which is simple enough for anyone to install...

If Pioneer hasn’t made anything after the P99 it tells you what they feel about the way things are going...

Personally I feel the Sony is the last HI END HU we will see for a while - it’s all about DSPs now...

If Med School was an option at some point then he clearly isn’t stupid - I would go to Med school be a Doctor - pay my dues at ER and live in luxury for the rest of my life 

Buy that 911 and put a $50k system in it - because you can... 

Go on holiday anywhere in the world and not worry about how you gonna pay for it - work when you want to and how long you want to...

Why break your back for a bottom dollar labor rate for a client who shopped around and is only willing to pay the prices he has seen...

When the economy drops the first thing that goes are luxuries - car audio is a luxury...

People get sick whether it’s a recession or not - you will always have a job and always make money... 

Seriously if I had a son who had the ability to go to Med School and he told me he wanted to build car audio systems - i will kick his ass! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR

the factory system not being removable isnt really an issue if your a competent installer. Actually, the shop he has in mind is one of the world leaders in OEM integration. He will be just fine if he can get his foot in the door there


----------



## danno14

Now is the time to pursue “dreams”, and see how that works out. Youth give you the opportunity to make numerous mistakes and still turn out ok. Aside from that, Check with Nick at stereo king. Kudos If you can get time with Tom at NWMusicar


----------



## mattkim1337

danno14 said:


> Now is the time to pursue “dreams”, and see how that works out. Youth give you the opportunity to make numerous mistakes and still turn out ok. Aside from that, Check with Nick at stereo king. Kudos If you can get time with Tom at NWMusicar


Haha stereo king is the first shop I ever went to. I'll keep it in mind. Thanks.


----------



## Elektra

Well my X3 has gone in for door panels and sail pods - HU retrofit and run cables to the back - no rear install yet...

It will be 2 weeks on Tuesday since I dropped it off..

Now my bill will be around $1200 or so for the labor as I supplied the equipment..

He works out of a warehouse type workshop behind a shopping center

Has one helper....

So if he does 2 cars like mine a month that’s $2500 in labor alone - minus rent, salary and tax (if he even pays that) he is making about $1000-1500 per month 

He is regarded as one of the best if not in the top 5 in the country - lots of his cars are featured in magazines etc here...

Dunno... but I can’t live off $1500 per month... and for what he is doing I think I am paying a lot as well...

Life as a car installer .... I dunno maybe it’s different in the US but for all that love for the job it doesn’t make sense at the end of the month when the bills need to be paid...

As I said before - depends if your single or a family man - most certainly the freedom to do what you want how you want and when you want is intriguing and sounds exciting but unless you marry a rich Cougar or something your life will be a constant month to month situation that all it takes is one or 2 of your bankable clients to pull out and your in a bad situation financially 

Most installers here usually have 2 jobs a day job and a install job in the evening and over weekends... 

The only installers that make money charge ludicrous prices for there work which 99% of the people won’t pay and to even think about paying there bill they need to have a serious reputation which takes years to get... 

The OP is young and has the Med school option or was looking at it... 

My advice is take the Med School option and pay guys like you to build his cars when he makes money.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR

1500 for door panels, sails, custom head unit, and wiring.. wtf. no wonder you assume installers cant make anything.


----------



## Elektra

SkizeR said:


> 1500 for door panels, sails, custom head unit, and wiring.. wtf. no wonder you assume installers cant make anything.




Trust me I could have gone with someone who would have done it for half the price as well...

I went with him because I liked his work and he was closer to me than the others...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinder

This whole doctor/not doctor (rich/poor, etc) line of reasoning is a false dichotomy …never mind the fact that the OP clearly does not want to be a doctor. Fact is, there are countless options, particularly for a skilled young craftsman (such as the OP) who isn’t afraid of hard work. 

Give custom mobile audio a shot while you’re still young. If it doesn’t work out, you’ll carry those valuable skills and/or lessons learned into countless other trades, livelihoods, opportunities, etc.



For your consideration:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVEuPmVAb8o





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzKzu86Agg0


----------



## DavidRam

Elektra said:


> Trust me I could have gone with someone who would have done it for half the price as well...
> 
> I went with him because I liked his work and he was closer to me than the others...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are basing your opinions on a completely different environment than here in the US...


----------



## mattkim1337

Grinder said:


> This whole doctor/not doctor (rich/poor, etc) line of reasoning is a false dichotomy …never mind the fact that the OP clearly does not want to be a doctor. Fact is, there are countless options, particularly for a skilled young craftsman (such as the OP) who isn’t afraid of hard work.
> 
> Give custom mobile audio a shot while you’re still young. If it doesn’t work out, you’ll carry those valuable skills and/or lessons learned into countless other trades, livelihoods, opportunities, etc.


Watched the videos, they were pretty informative. I don't want to come across as arrogant, but I do believe that I'm capable of becoming extremely skilled at custom audio in the future, I just need the right guidance. I was talented enough to build a system all alone just by studying some YouTube videos and Diyma threads within a matter of months. I still have a ton to learn from real professionals in the industry though. Thanks for understanding what this thread was intended to accomplish, unlike the few guys that are constantly reposting that I should find another career...


----------



## Grinder

mattkim1337 said:


> Watched the videos, they were pretty informative. I don't want to come across as arrogant, but I do believe that I'm capable of becoming extremely skilled at custom audio in the future, I just need the right guidance. I was talented enough to build a system all alone just by studying some YouTube videos and Diyma threads within a matter of months. I still have a ton to learn from real professionals in the industry though. Thanks for understanding what this thread was intended to accomplish, unlike the few guys that are constantly reposting that I should find another career...


I believe it (and SkizeR's words speak volumes); and I don't find you the least bit arrogant.


----------



## ParDeus

Seems many people in here saying the word "Doctor" and implying it involves the "good life". Vacations, riches, etc.

I'm going to guess that the people posting that are NOT doctors...

$350k in student loan debt, 12hrs of sleep in a week, life and death decisions daily, MedMal premiums of $15,000 per month, dealing with idiots and the "well the internet said" ********.

Oh, and then people think, since you're an MD, you've got the good life! Sure, I'll pick up the tab again (sigh).

Matt- You sound exactly like me 10 years ago. Go into MusicarNW and tell them your story. I can almost guarantee that you'll get an opportunity there. You won't end up a crimper jockey @ 50 years old as smart as you are, it'll work itself out. Good luck!


----------



## mattkim1337

ParDeus said:


> Seems many people in here saying the word "Doctor" and implying it involves the "good life". Vacations, riches, etc.
> 
> I'm going to guess that the people posting that are NOT doctors...
> 
> $350k in student loan debt, 12hrs of sleep in a week, life and death decisions daily, MedMal premiums of $15,000 per month, dealing with idiots and the "well the internet said" ********.
> 
> Oh, and then people think, since you're an MD, you've got the good life! Sure, I'll pick up the tab again (sigh).
> 
> Matt- You sound exactly like me 10 years ago. Go into MusicarNW and tell them your story. I can almost guarantee that you'll get an opportunity there. You won't end up a crimper jockey @ 50 years old as smart as you are, it'll work itself out. Good luck!


I went into Musicar and only had about 5min to talk to someone there. They were insanely busy so I left my resume. Didn't get to explain my full story. Waiting to hear back now... Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## Elektra

ParDeus said:


> Seems many people in here saying the word "Doctor" and implying it involves the "good life". Vacations, riches, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to guess that the people posting that are NOT doctors...
> 
> 
> 
> $350k in student loan debt, 12hrs of sleep in a week, life and death decisions daily, MedMal premiums of $15,000 per month, dealing with idiots and the "well the internet said" ********.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and then people think, since you're an MD, you've got the good life! Sure, I'll pick up the tab again (sigh).
> 
> 
> 
> Matt- You sound exactly like me 10 years ago. Go into MusicarNW and tell them your story. I can almost guarantee that you'll get an opportunity there. You won't end up a crimper jockey @ 50 years old as smart as you are, it'll work itself out. Good luck!




My good friend is a Doctor here - drives a M3 , X5 and Porsche lives in a $3mil house and has a $1mil holiday house by the sea... 

He has 4 upmarket rentals worth $1mil each - makes more cash in a day than most of everyone here earns in a month...

He is 33...

I don’t hear him complaining about loans , and the internet...

Here I see people avoiding shops to save a buck - if it bangs its sharp! Give a customer a $1000 quote and they laugh at you...

Give them a price for equipment at MSRP and they bypass you and go straight to the distributor for distributor prices 

Being a Doctor sure my friend pulls 24hour shifts sometimes but the hours to remuneration is worth it..

Plus that is only the first year or 2 - he now works normal hours back home by 17:00 and the odd case over a weekend or after hours depending if it’s an emergency - but every time he gets called out he makes $1000+ for 2-3hours work...

He has a sweet deal he now helps out plastic surgeons - all he does is stitch and plaster and assist makes $1000 per operation - he does 13-16 a day... all he does is invoice the medical insurance companies... the plastic surgeon makes $1mil a month.... 

He never has to fight for invoices being paid or “I don’t have money now” clients - everything is via medical aid if it’s approved it will be paid... no medical insurance bring $50k with you to the hospital or go to a government hospital and take your chances...

Dunno what do you think? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR

Elektra said:


> My good friend is a Doctor here - drives a M3 , X5 and Porsche lives in a $3mil house and has a $1mil holiday house by the sea...
> 
> He has 4 upmarket rentals worth $1mil each - makes more cash in a day than most of everyone here earns in a month...
> 
> He is 33...
> 
> I don’t hear him complaining about loans , and the internet...
> 
> Here I see people avoiding shops to save a buck - if it bangs its sharp! Give a customer a $1000 quote and they laugh at you...
> 
> Give them a price for equipment at MSRP and they bypass you and go straight to the distributor for distributor prices
> 
> Being a Doctor sure my friend pulls 24hour shifts sometimes but the hours to remuneration is worth it..
> 
> Plus that is only the first year or 2 - he now works normal hours back home by 17:00 and the odd case over a weekend or after hours depending if it’s an emergency - but every time he gets called out he makes $1000+ for 2-3hours work...
> 
> He has a sweet deal he now helps out plastic surgeons - all he does is stitch and plaster and assist makes $1000 per operation - he does 13-16 a day... all he does is invoice the medical insurance companies... the plastic surgeon makes $1mil a month....
> 
> He never has to fight for invoices being paid or “I don’t have money now” clients - everything is via medical aid if it’s approved it will be paid... no medical insurance bring $50k with you to the hospital or go to a government hospital and take your chances...
> 
> Dunno what do you think?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you also live in a place where the market is totally different than what is in major US cities.


----------



## Elektra

SkizeR said:


> you also live in a place where the market is totally different than what is in major US cities.




Yes that’s also true... things may be different your side compared to here - but I don’t think that much different

If you have a good music ear and are good with your hands and you have business sense - I suppose it can work 

I did work with a guy from the USA he was a project manager - I was helping him with the US Consulate here and he earns $100k a year - moves from country to country doing US Embassy’s packs one suite case - all he does is save his cash buys no property buys cheap clothing - every new contract he takes his income increases - he wants to get to $180k a year and pick his contracts - his goal is to retire at 35..

Go live in a country where the US$ is strong and the local currency is weak.... 

Sounds like a plan... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DPGstereo

mattkim1337 said:


> It's funny because my both my father and uncle tell me the exact opposite. They are both independent business owners that started from scratch in today's economy and are doing great.
> 
> 
> I do Uber driving on the side, and from my experience of 2000+ rides, the younger generation riders are MUCH more enthusiastic about music in the car and ask me about my system quite often.
> 
> 
> The shop I'm applying for specializes in this sort of thing, so hopefully, I can learn.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind doing that



Of those Uber riders, that may not even have a vehicle...how many young can drop $10k-$15k on a system?
Not trying to squash your dreams...certainly your decision...and hope the best for you.
Just wanted to be sure that someone actually, at least once, told you the truth.
I personally have a lot of experience in owning small retail businesses, employees and dealing with the public.

One thing I keep reading is that OP should finish school and become a doctor...like that's an easy option? I think he stated he has a Bachelor's degree. It's not like a couple years of hitting the books and he's a doctor. So far from that. Many other options.

And, Yes..for sure, as integration continues, it could quickly come to the point where you can't remove factory head units. Especially with issues of voiding factory warranty. Many vehicles are already there..you can modify the factory head unit signal, but when you amplify it, you quickly realize it's limitations.

And again, with a little more effort from the vehicle maker, a factory system could easily satisfy most owners. All it will take is a stereo war...like hp war. Then the trickle down from that will up the ante for basic systems...then it's all over. Except the two's and fews.

Think about it, without stars in your eyes..so to speak.

Good luck on what ever you decide..


.


----------



## DPGstereo

Hey, but for all I know the OP could have a hugh trust fund...so the point is mute.

Go for it...


----------



## mattkim1337

Just wanted to update on my situation. I met with the team at Musicar and their whole philosophy about SQ and custom design seems like a perfect fit for me. They told me that there's a position for me there. Going to make the most of the opportunity! Thanks for all your support guys.


----------



## wr3nchmonkey

Good luck to you


----------



## Grinder

Congratulations!


----------



## ParDeus

mattkim1337 said:


> Just wanted to update on my situation. I met with the team at Musicar and their whole philosophy about SQ and custom design seems like a perfect fit for me. They told me that there's a position for me there. Going to make the most of the opportunity! Thanks for all your support guys.


Bam! Told ya you'd get it! Congrats man!


----------



## DavidRam

mattkim1337 said:


> Just wanted to update on my situation. I met with the team at Musicar and their whole philosophy about SQ and custom design seems like a perfect fit for me. They told me that there's a position for me there. Going to make the most of the opportunity! Thanks for all your support guys.


Awesome man! Now change your signature...


----------



## SQ Audi

mattkim1337 said:


> Just wanted to update on my situation. I met with the team at Musicar and their whole philosophy about SQ and custom design seems like a perfect fit for me. They told me that there's a position for me there. Going to make the most of the opportunity! Thanks for all your support guys.


Congrats man! I know you will be able to learn much, and to grow in this industry! Good luck to you!


----------



## Angrywhopper

Woohoo that's awesome! Those guys are doing some pretty cool things up there. Congrats and good luck on your en devour.


----------



## mattkim1337

Another update guys. Today will be my first day working at musicar! I'm open for anything so let's see how it goes.


----------



## diy.phil

Nice! Congrats!! R u all stressed out yet by now and did they give a stack of papers to read and sign?? j/k What kind of projects/duties do you do there??


----------



## mattkim1337

Nah it wasn't stressful at all. The guys there are experienced, considerate, and talk to me like they're teaching, not preaching. Excited to go back tomorrow. Best of all, only had to sign 1 form


----------



## moparnut

Congrats!! I look back on it and wish I had followed a dream. Here's what some of you are forgetting, Ford, Hershey, and Barnum are all names that you know. You know them, because they followed a dream. They failed miserably, but kept at it. They had a drive to succeed and follow a passion. 
I'm not saying that car audio is the path to riches and your name will be forever immortalized, but there is a lot to be said for being able to lay your head down at night loving what you have done that day. 

I am 45 and we have 4 kids at home. I'm an IT director for a hospital and I dread going to work every day. I've been in the IT/Telecommunications industry for over 20 years and it is work that I never really enjoyed, but I just kind of fell into it. I didn't follow any dreams, I didn't try it another way, I didn't think outside the box - I got trapped in the box. I just trudged along on the path that seemed to be well lit. Now 20 something years later I so wish I would have went a different way. 

To all of you who have told him "you should pursue medicine", what I just described is probably where he would end up if he doesn't really enjoy it. I wouldn't wish it on any of you - regardless of the income it's a miserable existence.

I do still work at the hospital, but I do install work on the side from the garage. I set up a site, I advertise locally and have my car set up as a demo vehicle that I take to shows. I do marine, bikes, cars, just about anything but aircraft. Sure it's a slow start, but I work a 4 day week at the hospital that I live through and weekends that are increasingly busy that I feel alive. My wife loves that I am starting to chase a dream and is very supportive. She is from a family of entrepreneurs so she is wired that way. 

All that to say, Matt I applaud you chasing your dream. Keep that drive and don't let it slip away into a "what if" situation.


----------



## Sine Swept

Thread revival as I think this was the last one floating around. After 18+ years of auto manufacturing I am seriously contemplating joining the industry for real. I am no stranger to how it works I have just never been completely involved. The auto industry has always been about flexibility and a need to adapt to changes in the market and will continually exist as new tech and ideas emerge. Luckily mass production opts for high return, low cost, which means in my opinion it won't be too long before the aftermarket is needed to repair what no longer works. If you opt for the lowest cost electronic components to be built into the OEM radio, then naturally after an amount of time these will fail. I am also a believer that once you cross into the aftermarket world of sound, it is hard to go back and customers become life long if everyone is happy. Factory integration is just an added level of the audio learning curve and unlike many things in life, I do not dread the thought.


----------



## OCD66

I would say the biggest hurdle in Canada would be sourcing components. I've sent many pieces up there because they just weren't available, or were cost prohibitive. 

As long as you've got a fully equipped shop, I say go for it. 

Post up some pics of your work.


----------



## SkizeR

Sine Swept said:


> Thread revival as I think this was the last one floating around. After 18+ years of auto manufacturing I am seriously contemplating joining the industry for real. I am no stranger to how it works I have just never been completely involved. The auto industry has always been about flexibility and a need to adapt to changes in the market and will continually exist as new tech and ideas emerge. Luckily mass production opts for high return, low cost, which means in my opinion it won't be too long before the aftermarket is needed to repair what no longer works. If you opt for the lowest cost electronic components to be built into the OEM radio, then naturally after an amount of time these will fail. I am also a believer that once you cross into the aftermarket world of sound, it is hard to go back and customers become life long if everyone is happy. Factory integration is just an added level of the audio learning curve and unlike many things in life, I do not dread the thought.


i know an industry guy in your area. If you want, i could see if he knows of any local openings.


----------



## Gramps

Congrats to the OP for the outcome of his situation, is there any updates on how he is going??

After reading most of the posts in the thread, and most of them seemed to be on the totally wrong path, they seemed to be based around the OP opening up his own shop, not working for some1 else where he would be a wage earner, not risking his butt with all the ‘other’ details of business.

Now i have personally been down this path recently, not in the car audio industry, but in the drywall industry.

I’m also a late starter, not finding a career i loved until i was 30, having trying many different industries.

I’m not real smart, actually I’m dyslexic, so it makes things even harder, so i will give a small story of how my business venture came around so those like myself can see that any1 can do it.

After my fixed term contract ended at a paper mill where i was earning $70+k a yr for 132 days a yr work, i found myself at the local tyre shop for 3 months, then found out my neighbour who ran his own drywall (plastering here in Australia) business was looking for a labourer, so i jumped at the chance, i hated it at 1st (like everything as i had high expectations of myself and being “slow” really frustrated me), but Rolf (my boss) saw that i had a good eye for detail and decided to keep me on as he said that was a rare quality to have, fast forward 4 yrs and Rolf retired.

By then I’d really picked the trade up and had a few other business owners trying to poach me from Rolf, so i had a bit of a choice of who to go work for, chose the better known guy and it turned out to be a huge mistake, again, i hated my job as these new “tradesmen” were total hacks, run in the front door, out the back door and job was done, i was totally ashamed to be seen wearing their logo.

That lasted around 4 months and i was approached by an older guy, he wasn’t a tradesman but had been in the industry for 40yrs, was a funny old fella and we just clicked.

That was the start of my business dream, Dennis (or uncle Den as its polite to call ppl older than you “uncle” haha) was the best non “tradesman” I’d ever seen, his quality and eye for detail was OCD, it showed me that I didn’t need a piece of paper to run a business and do great work, to this day, I’m still not a qualified tradesman.

Anyways, he too Retired after a few yrs and i “inherited” his clients, to whom we still work for now 4yrs later, aswell as a few of the biggest builders in our area.

We started with no $$, a mortgage and 2 young kids, i was 36, it was a huge risk, uncle Dens builders were only small and was only enough work for maybe 3 months a yr work, so we did small reno’s And lots of cold calling and face to face contact on building sites, heck, we couldn’t even afford business cards, lol, 

The 1st yr was really hard, building was down to its lowest level in 12 yrs, but we stuck to it, i was working by myself and the mrs would help when the girls were at school, then finally our persistence paid off, we had saved for 2 yrs to take the kids on holidays in Melbourne (we live in Tasmania), we had no work on the books for when we were due home but had been doing dozens of free quotes a week for months, on the very last hr before we were due to board our plane home, I got a call from Wilson Homes, Tasmania’s biggest and most well known builder, they had heard from a few other clients that our work was of high quality and had issues with their current (at the time) contractors and had 4 big projects they wanted us to start immediately, them 4 contracts took us 5 weeks (we put on my stepson to help out) and was worth $62k, we were lucky to start the 1st project on the 1st day of the month, so our materials bill was due the same day they paid us.

Roll on 3 more yrs, we now have 2 full timers and a part time labourer, turn over around $500k a yr, are booked out upto 3 months in advance and turned down $160k worth of contracts in the last 2 months due to being booked out, we have a very good reputation for high quality work.

Sorry for the long winded post, but like i said, i want others to know that you can chase your dream, and if it really is your dream, stick with it, i was seriously going to call it quits when we flew back from our holiday.
Yeah i do have days (like every1 this week so far) where I’m totally stressed and over it, but i still love my job, and my crew are awesome, they are only young apprentice’s but we have a ball, and there is nothing better than starting a new project when its a bare frame, and then around a week later the owner walks in and is closer to seeing their new home, the looks on their faces is priceless (the $$ out of their pocket is good too, lol)

Thannks for reading, and to the OP, shoot us an update on how your new job is going!!

Krem


----------

